# Central Machinery Router Table



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I know the knock on Harbor Freight and their low end quality issues. But on some things it doesn't really matter. Like the 6" bench grinder with light for $40 I picked up. A grinder is a grinder.

Anyway, they have a router table with the guides AND the router for $200. Worth it or not????

I know a lot of their stuff is made in the same factories that the name brand's are. Only difference is color and the stickers. But the basic construction is exactly the same.

HJ

Retired. Gotta watch the budget. Wife is stingy with the allowance.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Buy the router separately and build your own stinkin' table. It will be much better than what you are looking at. I had the router/table combo. The table was too small for my taste, the fence was junk, and the router was hard wired to the ON/OFF paddle switch.

It worked OK. I soon sold it and upgraded...and never looked back.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I would pass....it get's pretty poor reviews (and alot of them)....looks under powered as well at only 750 watts....

I'm all for good buys, and I do shop at Harbor Freight from time to time.....but this one i'd pass on.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I think you guys are right. Home Depot has a 2 horse Ridgid for $179. I can make up some guides with some scrap, clamps, and my table saw fence until I get a table of some kind, either homemade or adapted from something from an estate or garage sale.

Anybody got a picture or plans of their table???

Thanx for setting me straight!!!

HJ

Such a thing as going too cheap


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Link to the one I did:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/progress-report-router-table-64135/


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got back from HD with the Ridgid 2 horser, along with a couple of Diablo dovetail bits and a cheap set of Ryobi bits to get me by til I see what I really need, and a couple of other "necessities."

They got a 15g angular nailer for $169 that would fit real good in my shop. Already got the compressor. Next month's project.

HJ

Getting in trouble with the Mrs


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Probably a good thing I got the new router (2 hp Ridgid). I think it's pretty neat. I dug out the old BD portable table and 5/8 hp BD (model 7600) router and was trying to see what I would need to get them working again. OBSOLETE was the only thing I could find. No parts or manuals available! But they did list the router price as being $62 MSRP when it was being sold. Think I bought it at Builders Square. 

HJ

Showing my age.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Now that its too late (but not really given the return policy) let me suggest to you this router and tell you why. Its the same size as the porter cable (which is kind of the industry standard.) Its base place takes the Porter Cable size bushings. It uses the same collets as typical Bosch so you wont get left out with Craftsman proprietary as they are prone to do. It comes with 1/4th and 1/2 inch as well...and its cheaper.

http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-...p-00902768000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3 

I love the LSA with Ridgid and I own quite a few oranges. I have their trim router and love it but for the full size having that Porter Cable commonality in motor size and plate hole is really great!

If you are a vet then Sears will give you a discount as well...most times anyway. 10% generally.


----------

